# Jay Cutler Joins Muscular Development



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Jay Cutler Joins Muscular Development by Steve Blechman The excitement has been building??? but the wait is over! JAY IS HERE!! 2010 is starting off with a BANG??? and we at MD have reached one of the proudest and finest moments in our history! Three-time Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler, the Number 1 bodybuilder on the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

